# KY shoots



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am looking for some guys that have a list of 3D shoots for 2010 near Central KY, southern IN and Nashville, TN area. 

So far I only have the schedule for:
Chickasaw, Shepherdsville
White River Bowhunters, Bedford, IN


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a few N'ville shoots linked in this thread....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1065000


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK Thanks. Anyone else out there?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

No website, but Frog's Timberland Archery between I-24 and I-65 northwest of Springfield, TN will have monthly shoots from January through August. She runs a fun shoot that is ASA format. Frog helps run the Old Hickory shoots I linked to and always has her flyers handy to pass out.

Cheatham WMA in TN has shoots in the spring/summer. PM TN_fatboy for the schedule and directions.

There's an IBO shoot in Montgomery County TN called Montgomery Cty Archers (or something like that).


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, I will do that.

Is there any place on AT to post tournaments schedules?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian, there is a site that has most of the shoots around. You can do a search by type of shoot, distance, or zip code. Here is the link to it.
http://www.3dshoots.com/search_3d_archery.html


You can also submit shoots if you know of one that is not listed.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I got that one but it never is updated by the local shoots. But I do get some from there. 

AT needs there own place for shoots posted.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

The CKAA shoots will be posted around the first of the year. The also post all the local shoots here in Central KY.:darkbeer:


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Got a spot for ya.*

My brand new archery course with 30 brand new targets will be open March 13th, 2010 in Independence, KY. Food and Drink available. $8.00 per shooter with IBO scoring system. Shoots will be held every other weekend. It's more Northern KY than Central, but IMHO worth the drive. Check us out at www.nokduparchery.com and remember: "Your not having fun til you got one Nok'd Up!"


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

JayMc said:


> No website, but Frog's Timberland Archery between I-24 and I-65 northwest of Springfield, TN will have monthly shoots from January through August. She runs a fun shoot that is ASA format. Frog helps run the Old Hickory shoots I linked to and always has her flyers handy to pass out.
> 
> Cheatham WMA in TN has shoots in the spring/summer. PM TN_fatboy for the schedule and directions.
> 
> There's an IBO shoot in Montgomery County TN called Montgomery Cty Archers (or something like that).


jay has 90% of the shoots listed. there is an ibo shoot at seigel high school in murfreesboro and cheatham wildlife has an asa shoot. you can get info at ohlbc shoots starting in january. there will be several flyers there.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

here in south central ky. in columbia ky we shoot the 3rd or the 4th weekend from janurary till august we will have a complete schedule on 3d shoots .com in a few weeks thanks


----------



## morris8809 (May 10, 2009)

i belong to backwoods bowhunters club in spencer county ky we hold our shoots at spencer fish and game club located about half mile east of taylorsville on highway 44 our shoot dates for 2010 are .
Reg shoot dates Jan 17,Feb 21,Mar 21,Apr 18,May 16,June 20,July 18,Aug 15,Sept 19.
Special Shoots
Jan 10,Feb 7,Mar 7,April 25,May 2,June 6,July 11,Aug 8, Sept 5.

Special shoots are club fund raiser and regular shoots are money shoots.
sign in times are 12 pm to 2 pm also will have a 3d **** shoot after dark sign- -in time up to dark.Shoot fees $12.00 guest 25% pay back all guest shoot in a division to themselves.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Go to www.ashco.net/ckaa. Checkout shoots and events section. 2010 schedule should be up in a few weeks. Hope to see you at some of the shoots


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

You can also go to shootarchery.com for several different places to shoot


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

jarheadhunter said:


> Go to www.ashco.net/ckaa. Checkout shoots and events section. 2010 schedule should be up in a few weeks. Hope to see you at some of the shoots





APAnTN said:


> You can also go to shootarchery.com for several different places to shoot


Thanks guys!!! I am looking forward to shooting alot next year!!!


----------

